# recipies for dried figs



## cookie jim (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi to the Forum; I had 4 2# bags of dried,diced figs givin to me.I love fig newtons of which I have a recipie but DANG 8lbs! is a bit much. Any good sweet/savory recipies would be appriciated...good cookin...cookie :smoking:


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

*10 Minute Fruit & Cheese Salad*

This 10-minute salad offers you a quick and easy way to enjoy the delicious combination of flavors of the fruit, cheese and salad greens while receiving their many healthy benefits. It is a perfect light and cool dish on a warm day.








*Prep and Cook Time:* 10 minutes

*Ingredients:*
¾ cup green seedless grapes
3 fresh apricots, cut into eighths
3 dried figs sliced medium thick
½ lb mixed salad greens
2 TBS fresh lemon juice
salt and cracked black pepper to taste
extra virgin olive oil to taste
3oz goat or gorgonzola cheese
*optional ( ¼ lb sliced turkey breast cut into bite size pieces)
*Directions:*
Toss all ingredients together and serve. Top with goat or gorgonzola cheese.

*Serves 2*


----------



## cookie jim (Apr 24, 2007)

Shel; Thanks for the quick reply,that salad look yummy.The problem I have is my figs are small,dark,semi-hard things.I do put some in cereal. I could reconstitute for a pudding maybe. I am lookiing for recipies that have been tried using these little devils. There to nutricious to get rid of.There are so many I'm overwhelmed...geesh. Anyway any advice for 8 lb. of dried figs would be greatly apriciated...good cookin...cookie


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I made a grape and fig pie the other day and it was quite nice. As I recall:

4 cups black grapes cut in half
1 1/2 cups dried figs diced
1/2 cup sugar
1 1/2 TBS corn starch
(optional - 1 tsp vanilla extract or 1 1/2 TBS Frangelico)
1 TBS butter

mix the grapes and figs with all but 2 TBS of sugar and let it sit for 15 minutes.
mix the rest of the sugar with the cornstarch and toss that into the grape mix.
add the vanilla or Frangelico if you are using it.
put the grape mix in a 9" pie shell (uncooked) and dot with butter.
Put the top crust on and into a 400 oven for 30 minutes.
rotate 180 degrees and lower the oven temp to 375.
bake another 25 minutes or so till the juices start to bubble up through the vent hole.
Let it cool for at least 2 hours before serving with sweetened mascarpone and/or ice cream.

Jock


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

cookie jim do you own a restaurant? If so, why not do an entree where you do a stuffed pork loin or stuffed chicken breast with dried figs and dried dates and maybe blue cheese and then wrap with bacon? You could even do stuffed pork loin chops and wrap around the edge with bacon. Then create a really silky reduction sauce maybe something with balsamic, like a balsamic dried fig reduction finished with a little demi glace and butter. I bet people would go crazy for it! Maybe serve it with an Israeli cous cous with almonds and fresh herbs and a brunoise of zucchini roasted red bell pepper confetti?


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

You could also look at doing fig preserves or maybe even look at doing a fig and orange marmalade? Also an Indian Curry with dried figs or even maybe a Thai Curry with the figs might be pretty fun.


----------



## cookie jim (Apr 24, 2007)

Jock & BlueZebra; great ideas thanks for your response. I have them copied down.Jock you have some imagination,grape and fig pie...hmm.I presume you used a latice top crust. BlueZebra my restraunt days are long gone,I'm home alone with 8lbs. of figs and 2 cocatiels...lol. I guess I could try to feed some of the figs to them till I make some of your suggested recipies.Thanks again for the input...good cookin...cookie


----------



## cookie jim (Apr 24, 2007)

Shel, I decided to find fresh apricots and figs for that salad. I was just looking at that picture again and I love goat cheese,can't do any blue vien cheeses, Thanks again...cood cookin...cookie


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

(empty)


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

Jim, lol and good for you on being home with the cockatiels! Then I go back to making preserves and marmalades and maybe even your own style of chutneys. I think it would be awesome to do those with curries. Go ahead and can them, then store them away in a closet! Then you can give them out as gifts for Christmas or whatever. Maybe you could even give them out with a recipe card for what you suggest to serve it with.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Here;s an English recipe for sticky toffee pudding (can't find my own on this puter, but this recipe is very similar to mine!)
It uses dates, but you could substitute half the dates with chopped figs!

Recipe Cards - Sticky Toffee Pudding | Made in Cumbria


----------



## cookie jim (Apr 24, 2007)

ISHBEL,BlueZebra and LucH,Once again you all came through.I think I got a good start on things to do with 8lbs. of dried figs although they feel like a anchor around my creative mind...lol. I will say that I would'nt dare give them away.I would have little burning brown bags on my porch step with the sound of distant laughing as I open the door...rofl ...good cookin...cookie


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

I wish I had a dilemma of a lot of figs and what to do with them.

What did the Brits do when they had a shipload of oranges and were trying to figure out what to do? Marmalade.

Try fig jam if you still have some left after the great ideas other people posted. I'm sure that dried figs could be used to make a great jam.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Or send them to me. I'll give you my address and send a check for shipping.


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

Hey Jim, I was just surfing over at another site I like and they put up a recipe for a dried apricot pudding which of course got me thinking about your figs dang it! And I think this would be pretty great made with figs and then maybe sub out the pistachios if you didn't like them for maybe I dunno hazlenuts or walnuts?

Here's the link

Apricot Pudding Recipe


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey folks I have 50 pounds of Irish smoked salmon I don't know what to do with


----------



## cookie jim (Apr 24, 2007)

BlueZebra;would Ya believe I just happen to have a very big bag of walnut pieces.This is my second pudding idea and they both sound good to me. I make pudding all the time.simple stuff though like fresh vanilla and butterscotch which sometimes ends up in a nut crust...yum. OregonYetti;as you can see I would be embarresed to to consider getting rid of my precious figs..lol..cause I have so many recipies and ideas from these kind people.I will say had I not got such a great response I would have been happy to send them only to you,just for grins ....good cookin,all...cookie


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

Hi Jim, I was at epicurious reading and came across this yummy sounding appetizer/salad...and thought of you! It's a fig and walnut tapenade! How exotic sounding right? I am thinking you could use your dried figgys here! 

Fig and Walnut Tapenade with Goat Cheese Recipe at Epicurious.com


----------



## shelly anne (Jun 6, 2007)

Saw a recipe on food network. Soak figs in sherry. Add to sauteed onions and garlic and put in baking dish. Crumble goat cheese on top and heat through in oven. Served with toasted baguettes. The recipe base I thought was good but a bit bland. I added some crushed red pepper and it helped a great deal. It would be worth creating your own version.


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

Oh wow Shelly that sounds fabulous! I bet if you add a zip of lemon or some kind of citrus it would brighten it? Also the pepper sounds great too! I do adore figs and goat cheese...maybe even some walnuts with this too?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I would make a fig flavored vinegar for future use, then use the vinegar soaked fig residue to make chutney and vinaigrette.


----------



## shelly anne (Jun 6, 2007)

I didn't think about the lemon. The walnuts I had considered. The lemon would definitely add a zing! Shelly


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Thank you Jim and I wish I could take credit for the idea but not this time I'm afraid. It's actually from a book called _Pie_ written by Ken Haedrich. I used a full top crust but a lattice would be perfect for this pie.

I should properly post this in the Book Review forum but while we are here... My daughter gave me this book for Father's Day (mostly selfish reasons on her part I think ) and I would characterize it as perhaps the definitive work on desert pies. The recipes are well written and very creative. Mr Haedrich teaches without being condescending.

Jock


----------

